# showlines



## supremegsd (Jul 1, 2009)

whats up people! new to the forum here!


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## chewbarka (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome too. I see by your topic showlines that you may have german shepherd showline dog(s). We have two, Male is 7 months old and Female is 4 months old. Welcome again!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

welcome. tell us about your dog/dogs. i have a 2 year old, male showline.


----------



## supremegsd (Jul 1, 2009)

i put showline as the topic since i'm looking forward to owning one sometime this year. which do you guys prefer? american? german?


----------



## chewbarka (Jul 1, 2009)

GERMAN SHOWLINE! We have had 4 AKC's and 2 SV's (showline) gsds. We love/loved them all but it does seem the Germans/SV pick up the training faster and easier and have a lot more drive, that is if that's what you want...


----------



## supremegsd (Jul 1, 2009)

thanks to all!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've had American. i now have a German import. don't tell anybody
but i've also had 2 Sheps from the Pet Store, ssssssshhhh.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i have a american showline boy and a american showline/german import line girl. unfortunately american showlines are fraught with health issues, so you can't be careful enough in checking out histories and breeders. and even then...

my kidz:

http://sera-and-cash.blogspot.com 

good luck with your future pup!


----------



## supremegsd (Jul 1, 2009)

thanks!!!


----------



## supremegsd (Jul 1, 2009)

okay, so i have decided to start my resarch on am. showline gsd's. what i'm looking for is a show line gsd, temperment should be great, active (since i jog once in a while), and pigmentation should be dark (black and red/tan/cream). anyone can point me in the right direction? thnks!!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

where are you at?


----------



## supremegsd (Jul 1, 2009)

los angeles, CA lol...


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

check out marhaven.com


----------



## chewbarka (Jul 1, 2009)

You need to watch that jogging with an Am. showlines. Make sure you talk with several breeders about it, not just the one you may end up with...


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I'm not a show line fan in general, German or American, but I see what I consider misleading information here in this thread:



> Quote: unfortunately american showlines are fraught with health issues, so you can't be careful enough in checking out histories and breeders. and even then...


ALL types and bloodlines of GSDs can be fraught with health issues. It ultimately comes down to the individual dog, it's immediate bloodlines, and the conscientiousness of the breeders, not which type of GSD it falls into. Careful research into the lines and breeder is very important no matter what type of GSD the person is looking at.




> Quote:You need to watch that jogging with an Am. showlines.


And again, this applies to ALL types of GSDs, and in fact all dogs of all breeds, particularly large breeds. Jogging regularly with an adolescent dog can cause skeletal damage. Wait until the dog is mature, or at least until the growth plates close (anywhere from 12-18 months), before doing this. Good idea to have x-rays done to make sure the dog doesn't have hip or elbow dysplasia before starting regular jogging as well.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i'm sad to hear that it's not just the american showlines who have so many health issues, that's been my only realm of experience. i did think their health in general was worse than the other lines, and i'm glad to know it's not. i do think there's a certain element of the luck of the draw, no matter how good the research or how conscientious the breeder.


----------



## supremegsd (Jul 1, 2009)

anybody heard of the breeder james moses?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

jimmy moses is possibly the most well known gsd handler in the business. more known for handling than breeding, but think he has a line of dogs from a well known male he was very successful with in all breed shows named dallas.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

If you're interested in American show lines, contact board member Andaka. She (Daphne) has some excellent American lines and can also give you a lot of guidance on these lines and their breeders.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Chris WildIf you're interested in American show lines, contact board member Andaka. She (Daphne) has some excellent American lines and can also give you a lot of guidance on these lines and their breeders.


Definitely second that recommendation!


----------



## supremegsd (Jul 1, 2009)

thanks for all of the advice! can anyone provide me with a link of andaka's gsd's?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i googled but could only find show results. someone here must know it.


----------



## supremegsd (Jul 1, 2009)

thanks katieliz. i'm sure someone'll reply


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

they may all be at shows??? daphne???


----------



## supremegsd (Jul 1, 2009)

i actually saw a thread with her. she did not have a website though.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i am curious...did you check out the marhaven dogs?


----------



## supremegsd (Jul 1, 2009)

you know what, i did. i think they have am. showlines? but they only have two females available. no males.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

If you are willing to ship and would like a barely coated pup - I know a breeder with 3 EXCEPTIONALLY well bred males available - 9 ish weeks old....black adn red - Sire is VA, dam is V with her sire a VA 1 dog - saw one yesterday and very social nice tempered pup

Lee


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

> Quote:ALL types and bloodlines of GSDs can be fraught with health issues. It ultimately comes down to the individual dog, it's immediate bloodlines, and the conscientiousness of the breeders, not which type of GSD it falls into. Careful research into the lines and breeder is very important no matter what type of GSD the person is looking at.


*Very well said and worth repeating!*


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: supremegsdi put showline as the topic since i'm looking forward to owning one sometime this year. which do you guys prefer? american? german?


anything with a european bloodline









american









sorry, just dont like dogs that look like there walking on there butts


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

steve, dude, i want you to know my cashman does not look like he's walking on his butt!!! that's like me saying all euro bloodlines look like a camel. justa bit rude. 

good to "meet" you.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: katielizsteve, dude, i want you to know my cashman does not look like he's walking on his butt!!! that's like me saying all euro bloodlines look like a camel. justa bit rude.
> 
> good to "meet" you.


its its just american showlines are so OVER -key word- angulated that it looks like there walking on there a$$'s.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Really? My AmShow girl isn't overdone and walks just fine.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: lcht2
> 
> its its just american showlines are so OVER -key word- angulated that it looks like there walking on there a$$'s.


Some are, some aren't. Depends on the lines and goals of the breeders. Those bred for the specialty ring tend to be far more extreme than others.

I know the type of structure you're talking about and I deplore it too, but sweeping generalizations are typically never a good thing.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

By the way, I second MarHaven. I also recommend Victory German Shepherds http://www.victorygermanshepherds.com/

Kathy is a knowledgeable breeder and lovely person.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

> Quote:Some are, some aren't. Depends on the lines and goals of the breeders. Those bred for the specialty ring tend to be far more extreme than others.
> 
> I know the type of structure you're talking about and I deplore it too, but sweeping generalizations are typically never a good thing.


There you go again with that common sense! We need to get you a striped shirt and whistle


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

DeBrut is an awesome Am kennel, the breeder, Lori, is a very nice person and her Am lines aren't too exaggerated(sp?), plus almost all her dogs are titled in Obedience from the lowest to an OTCH. Awesome dogs.








There's also:
Von Hamm
Bedkar 
Woodside


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

If you are looking for American Lines, I completely and TOTALLY recommend Conni Fuller of Moonshadow GSDs. Amazing, ethical breeder, and excellent trainer. 

http://www.moonshadowgsd.com/

Christine


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

You need to go with what suits you -- 

Here's a well worn link without bias

http://www.shawlein.com/The_Standard/13_Breed_Type/Breed_Types.html

I've had American and German show line dogs and loved them all. 

I love the deep black and red of my German pups and find they have stronger drives.

Like others said... check out the breeder and get references.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: supremegsdlos angeles, CA lol...


supremegsd, it's a huge help to all of us if you permanently add your location to your profile, that way it shows up with your name and avatar (like where it says I am from The Poconos). Makes alot of the suggestions much more appropriate.

Just go up to 'My Stuff' then 'My Profile' and add your GENERAL location (don't need any crazies knocking at your door...).

Once you select the flavor of GSD you prefer (and that's the easy part) your bigger challenge pops up. Locating a 'responsible' breeder who will have a warranty and support you for the life of the dog. So no pet stores or newspapers will generally fit this bill. Since (sadly) there are many disreputable breeders and masses of genetic health and temperment issues in our breed, it's vital to do our research on then front end for this 15 year commitment to a puppy.

Here's some sites to help. Cause once you start learning what a real breeder is, and what they can do for you, then you'lll really have a great chance to get the puppy you want:

http://www.geocities.com/petsburgh/fair/1901/chart.html

http://www.woodhavenlabs.com/breeder.html

http://www.canismajor.com/dog/hvpup1.html

http://www.dogplay.com/Breeding/ethics.html

And this is info about puppymills. I'm always amazed how I have friends who THINK they know about these, but then the clever mill owners are able to fool them and sell them a puppy!

http://www.prisonersofgreed.org/ cause it's not about the 'today' of buying the puppy and getting it out of a cage. It's about every puppy from a mill you purchase, you ASSURE it's mom (and other bitches) spend their entire lives in a cage and pregnant all the time, and when they can't have puppies they are instantly killed).


----------



## supremegsd (Jul 1, 2009)

thanks for all the help. definitely learned a few things about each line. and yes, i'll add my location lol


----------

